# WIFI upload/download speeds and connections



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Reading the other thread about waiting for the 3G iPad got me thinking about WIFI connection speeds... I just checked my house and my UL is 5454 and DL is 695 on my iPad.  I checked on my laptop (MSI) and got twice as fast upload and same down.  I have turbo cable here in a smallish neighborhood.

Relevant to WIFI, anybody have issues connecting to some networks? I've had great success at: home, Borders, Relish (local restaurant), the gym, etc. There are just a few that I try to connect to that show a good signal and show that it connects, but I have nothing showing in the Router and DNS entries and I'm not actually able to connect. One place was secure and I had the password, the other was public.  I found a few things I can try from the apple forum, but thought I would put it out there.  I don't have any issues with dropping or weak connections, just getting the initial connect.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From my experiments, I had no problem getting on wifi in chain bookstores and in some McDonald's, though the wifi was relatively slow there (about 1800).  My speed at home ranges from 8000 to 12000, I suspect the difference is how many other people are on the cable with me.

With my iPad, I haven't had any problems getting on any nonsecure network I have tried.  I have more experience with my smart phone--With it I usually can get on any non-passworded wifi, but occasionally I encounter one that doesn't show as secured, and where I may even show as hooked in on the phone, but where I can't actually download anything, and the internet just spins round and round in place.  I suspect there will be similar cases with the iPad, but haven't got enough experience yet to be sure.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The next time the connection fails, I'm going to take a screen shot to show what is happening (for my own memory than anything).  

Do you have the proxy set to auto? That was one solution I found out there. Another thought is that there may be a setting or firmware issue with the router (coworker's thought).


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've only tried using my ipad to connect away from home at Borders and B&N and had success both times. Borders was easier and quicker to get the connection going though. At home, I leave wifi on all the time and I've never had a connection problem since I got it. 

I'm personally leaning towards getting the Sprint overdrive device to have a personal hotspot because it's a 4g/3g device so it's ready for the next generation for faster service plus we have 4g already in my city. Also I can use it to connect with any and every future device I have and it has built in GPS. Sure I have to carry a second device, but I like that I can use it with any wifi enabled device, instead of paying for each individual one. Plus it turns my iphone into a 4g device and I don't have a wireless card for my laptop anyway.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

EKing said:


> Reading the other thread about waiting for the 3G iPad got me thinking about WIFI connection speeds... I just checked my house and my UL is 5454 and DL is 695 on my iPad. I checked on my laptop (MSI) and got twice as fast upload and same down. I have turbo cable here in a smallish neighborhood.
> 
> Relevant to WIFI, anybody have issues connecting to some networks? I've had great success at: home, Borders, Relish (local restaurant), the gym, etc. There are just a few that I try to connect to that show a good signal and show that it connects, but I have nothing showing in the Router and DNS entries and I'm not actually able to connect. One place was secure and I had the password, the other was public. I found a few things I can try from the apple forum, but thought I would put it out there. I don't have any issues with dropping or weak connections, just getting the initial connect.


IMHO, when you consider the dozens of different brands and types of routers, how each is configured, whether the business you are at is using a single b/g/n type or multiple type router, 2.4 ghz vs 5.0 ghz, single vs dual band, etc, etc. There are bound to be some connection problems.

You can try and spend your time optimizing for one place (home) and someplace else will give you fits. Just too many combinations. If the _majority_ of the time outside of your home you are connecting and getting a "decent" download, I wouldn't worry about it. You can drive yourself crazy trying to figure it out.

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Apple has a couple of info sheets out about wifi problems, most of their suggestions are pretty lame, but check here:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3237

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3304

My original iPad had serious wifi issues that improved greatly on my home network when I disabled the "b" band on my b/g router. The iPad gets confused if it receives wifi signals in more than one band. Other than that, I wouldn't worry too much as long as I got good service at home (or wherever it is you primarily use wifi) and at MOST of the public wifi networks.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I really blame the fact that I'm a programmer and somehow feel the need to fix every little problem.  

Really, it does mostly work everywhere... But darn it, I'd really like it to work at the salon I go to!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

EKing said:


> I really blame the fact that I'm a programmer and somehow feel the need to fix every little problem.
> 
> Really, it does mostly work everywhere... But darn it, I'd really like it to work at the salon I go to!


...and speaking of the salon you go to...I was just noticing your hair. I love it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How are y'all checking your wifi speed?  I never thought to do that!

Betsy


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

There's an app for iphone that checks the speed. I don't know the name off the top of my head, but it is free. (we are on the road right now)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

MrTsMom, thanks! I've actually grown it out a bit since that picture was taken last fall... Kind of a short bob now.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How are y'all checking your wifi speed? I never thought to do that!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I use Speed Test from the App Store.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also use speedtest.  Thhere's a free version, but I paid a buck for the no-ads version.  Simple and works fine.  I think the logs of my DL speed dropping from whizzin' to near zero helped convince the Apple guy to exchange my ipad with wifi problems.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm at a Ramada right now and connected just fine on their free WIFI (one of those you have to accept through a webpage). I am getting 3648 DL and 716 UL.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/49402-princeton-isolates-ipad-wifi-problems


----------

